# Just curious how old your seniors are?



## LDB158

Hey everyone! I'm just curious as to how old your senior dogs are and if anyone knows who has the oldest shepherd on the board? And what kind of diets are they on? 

Speedy is 6 yo, so I'm not really sure he would be considered a senior yet. He's going gray around his face (getting himself a little grey beard) but is still full of energy. 
Sadie is only 2 1/2 yo, still a baby.

I haven't had a senior Shepherd yet, Speedy is 6 yo, but still acts like a giant puppy. 

I'm kinda interested in comparing diets to how old your dogs are. I figured the healthier a dog eats, the healthier he is in old age, therefore the longer he lives.


----------



## JKlatsky

Ike is not super old at almost 8, although he sure does not act like a Senior. Very little gray on his face and energy to wear my younger dogs out When he came to us in December he was on Pedigree LB and in pretty terrible shape. We put him on Natural Balance Fish and have just switched him to TOTW. He's doing well now.


----------



## arycrest

I don't want to admit that Mac is a senior. He's 9 yrs10 mnths old and very gray. He's currently eating Innova w/some canned EVO 95% beef (or whatever it's called). He takes Dasaquin for his joints.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

The oldest senior I've had was Sneaker. She died in 2000 at two days shy of 14-1/2 years old. I know there are members who've had dogs in the 14 year old range and even older, but they're not that common, unfortunately. 

We fed Sneaker Science Diet because we thought it was a good food - we didn't know any better back then! Of course, when we got her in 1986, there was nowhere near the amount of great food choices we have now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Beau turned 13 on March 8th of 2010, so she is 13 years and 3 months old. 

She was weaned to raw (prey model) when she was about 4-5ish weeks old by the breeder and my parents continued this throughout her life.

I think she looks fantastic (although has extra weight) for her age. She is still spunky and active. She swims weekly at the vet on a water treadmill and goes for 2-4 walks per day for about 20 minutes each way.

Here are some photo's I took of a couple weeks ago (2ish?) at my Grandpa's house:

http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy129/Stark_09/May28009-1.jpg

http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy129/Stark_09/May28004-1.jpg

http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy129/Stark_09/May28002-1.jpg

http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy129/Stark_09/May28005-1.jpg


----------



## Trina

Wow! Beau looks great.

Our last shepherd died at 9 yrs 3 months old. He was on Canidae Senior supplemented with home cooked chicken. He looked excellent with only a little gray around the muzzle and still loved to play, although he had slowed down a bit from the crazy zoomies of his youth to a more stately trot. In fact, the night he passed away, I had been tossing his toy for him for about 1/2 hr - hr ? not sure how long because I was reading a book and it was a very leisurely playtime.

Our shepherd before that died just weeks shy of his tenth birthday. He was on Purina One dry and Pedigree can (this was over ten years ago before we became educated about such things.) But Axel was a beautiful dog with a black shiny coat and still liked to go for long walks.

Currently, our senior at home is our mixed breed Tora, who is 12 1/2 yrs old. She looks great, but has slowed down considerably. She still likes to go for walks, but nothing more strenuous than that. She eats Wellness Core with some home cooked food added (like baked chicken breast or turkey meatloaf.)

Our current GSD is Max who turned four yesterday. He's still basically a kid.


----------



## blord

Ellie will be 11 next month. We feed her Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato and give her joint supplements. She has almost no gray, but is starting to show her age. She has a harder time getting up and down now, but she still gets those spurts of puppy energy that surprise us all. Love her!


----------



## ruger

Cody is 10 years and a couple months now. He's really gotten grey the past couple of months and he has pannus which affects his eyes, but he's still happy and loves to go on short walks.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

The two dogs in my avatar are my senior dogs at 9 years 3 months. They are on Canidae senior with some canned mixed in. They also are like puppies and still play with the puppies. A touch of joint problems on cold days, but nothing serious.


----------



## Catori

My girl Lucky is 13 years old, and still has the mentality of a young pup even when her body doesn't exactly want to cooperate. She still tries to run with the neighbor's 3 year old lab. My poor and silly girl.


----------



## LisaT

I know of a GSD on the board that is 14 1/2 and is fed homecooked. Mine is just over 9 and also fed homecooked.

There is so much that goes into Longevity. I believe that good food is part of that, and perhaps more important, good food is part of that quality of life thing too. But over vaccination can shorten life by creating disease processes in the body. Undiagnosed tick diseases can be deadly, and sometimes they and other infections can turn into lymphoma or perhaps even hemangiosarcoma. GSDs, like so many dogs, are prone to cancer, and some other pretty nasty diseases


----------



## Bridget

Heidi will be 9 this month and I guess I will finally have to admit she's a senior. So far, I have avoided this forum like the plague. She is in great shape, sometimes taking four mile hikes when we have time. She has HD, but it has hardly gotten any worse since she was diagnosed at the age of 5. She eats Native #2.


----------



## lylol

My Magnus is 12 and this year has definitely taken its toll... his hearing is not so good, has lost some muscle tone, his face has lots of white in it now, and his mobility in his hind quarters is not good. But he still shuffles along on our off leash walks in the country and has a good appetite and a willing heart. He has been on EVO for about 5 years now and he has been completely free of hot spots and has trimmed his weight. Am adding some supplements now for his joints. He had a tumorous spleen removed about 3 years ago but came back quickly from that. He is a good ol soul and faithful companion.


----------



## angelaw

Oxana is now 12.5. I don't really expect her to make 13. Duchess was 13 and a month when she passed. Vishnu was 10? I think when he passed.


----------



## KingsMom

King is 11 1/2 years - has lots of gray now (it came quickly), and a wonderful laid back and gentle personality. He was a rescue dog and had been treated for Heart worm, had Lyme Disease and we have been told that we are lucky to have had him this long. He has trouble now in his back end and the younger dogs sometimes run into him and knock him over (he looks actually embarrassed)  He is on supplements, Dasuquin, fish oil and Glucosamine. We feed him Verus Fish and Potato and he is simply a beautiful older boy! His coat is shiny and his eyes are a bit cloudy, but still kind and gentle.


----------



## Stosh

Our Omy was just short of 12 when we had to have her put to sleep- seizures/strokes/altered consciousness, something neurological. She sailed through knee surgery at 9 yrs old. It was amazing that she lived as long as she did since she had erlychsiosis [a tick borne disease] as a little pup. I agree with LisaT that over vaccination is a concern, our vet discontinued several since it could lead to liver damage. She's been gone almost 4 years now and I still miss her desperately. Her ashes are in an urn just behind my right shoulder now


----------



## Whitedog404

Rox is a rescue so we're not sure but she's around 12 or 13. She's a big girl -- not fat -- just big. In her prime, I got her when she was around 6 or 7, she weighed around 90-plus pounds. She's in her mid to low 80s now. Her hind end is giving out, but she's still interacting with us and since I've started homemade food, she has her appetite back. She still makes it up the stairs several days a week, and plays with the adolescent WGSD but would like to totally bury the puppy. She's slow to get up but manages on her own. When she can't, then I'll make some decisions, but not now. I won't have her suffer. So, for now, she's spoiled and gets to take it as easy as she likes. She's been an amazingly good girl. From the start, she's never been destructive and while she's the alpha in dog world, she's super sweet with all people. I'll never know how she had so many homes before I got her. Oh, and she's drop dead gorgeous to boot.


----------



## Samba

"Samba Sue"









She turned 10 this summer. Spondylosis is taking its toll, but she still plays like a youngster and loves to work at anything you ask.


----------



## Trina

It's heartening to read about so many great seniors!


----------



## boeselager

My girl Cierra will be 13 years old this November. She has gone through cancer twice, kidney disease, thyroid problems, blown out knee, arthritis in her elbow and a nose condition to where her nose does not hold the moisture any more. She is taking everything she needs for everything but the cancer. She has been cancer free for almost 2 years now. She still acts like a happy puppy when she's not sleeping, hehe!!!! Her mother is out of Fleischerheim kennels, and her Grandpa was Vimo vom Fiemereck. Her father was a Police K9 for my local police department. She doesn't have a mean bone in her body and will adopt any baby animal that she can ;-)


----------



## kathy

i have a male shepherd 7 yrs old still lots of energy ;hope he stays like that for awhile .
i had 1 live to the good age of 14 but if yu get 10 yrs one is doing well this male is dominant lots of protection love him love all shepherds.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I don't own a shepherd (yet!) but my baby celebrated her 13th birthday in June and is not showing any signs of slowing down. I feed her Purina Senior- I know, I know it isn't the best food out there, but she's done really well on it. (She's 55 pounds.) I also had another dog on it and she lived to be an estimated 15.


----------



## Branca's Mom

Branca will be 13 this year. She is blind as a bat but otherwise is doing really great. 

She eats EVO and has had no vaccinations in 9 years (other than rabies every 3 years) though I do titer.


----------



## holland

Anja is 9 and doing well -she doesn't look her age met a very active lab the other day and had a blast with her it was fun watching her play


----------



## Chris Wild

Kaiser (a tripod since Oct '09) will turn 12 in October.




Nara will turn 11 next month.


----------



## Samba

Love the thread. Old dogs are the best dogs.


----------



## Isabella

WOW, Kaiser & Nara look GREAT!!


----------



## DangerousBeauty

My female, Mimi is 14 and still acts like a puppy. She still attempts to run and play although not as fast anymore her spirit is strong. I was worried about getting a young male, but they play so well together. She stands in the yard and he runs around like a banshee coming close enough for her to jump at him. lol.


----------



## Vinnie

Jesse is 13 ½ (Alaskan Malamute / Golden Retriever Mix), Health issues: thyroid problems and seasonal allergies. Jess still acts like a youngin’. Loves to play catch and go for walks.
Jake is 10 ½ (Black Lab) Health issues: epilepsy, HD and arthritis (most likely due to HD). Mostly just a couch potato these days. 
Dalton is 10 (GSD) Health issues: Discoid Lupus and not showing any signs of age – yet.

All 3 of them eat the same kibble however I’m thinking of switching Jesse to the senior formula just because she always has that weight issue going on and I think the senior diet would help. 

Oldest GSD I’ve ever owned lived to be a little over 16 years old and was pretty much feed whatever. She had no health issues until she was almost 16.

Satin


----------



## blackviolet

Sugar lived to be 17, and was still prancing around at 16, but she was probably mixed with something. When I was a kid, my mom bought the Lamb and Rice stuff from Costco, and I cycled through some different foods at the time, and ended up using a lot of Nature's Recipe Venison and Rice, and supplementing some raw. When her kidneys and liver started going downhill, I started making her homemade Spot's Stew, from:

Amazon.com: The Whole Pet Diet: Eight Weeks to Great Health for Dogs and Cats&#133;


and giving her herbal stuff that helped with detox and kidney and liver support and whatnot. She lived for almost two years after the vets told me that her kidneys and liver were failing, and after supplementing with the herbals, I came back in for more tests, and all of her levels were way way better. <3


----------



## gunrunner

My last one Jake lived till he was just over 16yrs .


----------



## DnP

Dakota passed just three months prior to his 14th birthday in 2006. He was fed Pro Plan Lamb and Rice and Alpo wet until he was about 10 years old. At 10 he was diagnosed with DM and I switched him to Dr. Clemmons protocol and fed him Wellness dry and canned food.

By the time he was 10, he muzzle was pretty gray, but his spirit and zest for life were still strong. He was still walking 2-3 miles a day up until he turned 12. He never lost his desire to chase squirrels and stray cats in our backyard.

I was EXTREMELY lucky to have him as long as I did. Not only did he have DM, but he was a big boy, as in a lean 120lbs in his prime. When he passed, his face had very little traces of black in his muzzle or the rest of his face.


----------



## gsdhouse

My female, Rayne, is 15 and doing well


----------



## Rockster's mom

*13 years old and happy as a lark*

Rocky is 13 and doing great. He eats "Science diet ID" by prescription after an awful bout with a "greenie" several years ago. He gobbled one down and a huge piece lodged in his intestines and got stuck. After surgery and a bit a recovery he's doing fine but is sensitive to wheat products. I put a little hamburger or ground turkey and rice in the food with a few drops of beef broth.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Beau turned 13 on March 8th of 2010, so she is 13 years and 3 months old.
> 
> She was weaned to raw (prey model) when she was about 4-5ish weeks old by the breeder and my parents continued this throughout her life.
> 
> I think she looks fantastic (although has extra weight) for her age. She is still spunky and active. She swims weekly at the vet on a water treadmill and goes for 2-4 walks per day for about 20 minutes each way.
> 
> Here are some photo's I took of a couple weeks ago (2ish?) at my Grandpa's house:


 
Just thought I would update:

Beau passed surrounded by family on July 6, 2010. She was 13 years, 4 months old. 

She will be greatly missed by her family and friends.


----------



## blackviolet

elisabeth_00117 said:


> just thought i would update:
> 
> Beau passed surrounded by family on july 6, 2010. She was 13 years, 4 months old.
> 
> She will be greatly missed by her family and friends.


 


*hugs*


----------



## DJEtzel

I know we're talking GSD and not other pets we may have, but my oldest right now is my pitbull/chow mix who's 15 and still pulling strong. 

On purina dog chow- all his life.


----------



## arycrest

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Just thought I would update:
> 
> Beau passed surrounded by family on July 6, 2010. She was 13 years, 4 months old.
> 
> She will be greatly missed by her family and friends.


I'm so sorry, she was a beautiful, happy looking girl. Please extend my condolences to your parents!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thanks everyone.

Beau lived a happy, healthy, long, spoiled life and because of this we can find some peace in her passing.

She was a spirited girl right until she left for the bridge. It was sudden but we were prepared and content with our decision to help her leave her aging, ill body for a new rejuvenated one at the bridge.


----------



## Trina

RIP, Beau. She looked like a truly grand lady.


----------



## Shane'sDad

Our Casey is 12 1/2--she has arthritis--about 6 weeks ago was diagnosed w/vestibular disease and was on intravenus fluids for a day--a week later she had no appetite and was very very picky about what she would eat. The vet presribed Prednisone to try and improve her appetite --she was also on Rimadyl for a couple years for arthritis from the same vet. These drugs are bad when given at the same time, the combo ulcerated her stomach causing severe bleeding. Another trip to the emergency vet (late night) and a day of intravenus fluids, some meds to help coat her stomach and reduce acid--her ravenous appetite is back and she's ready to play a little "ball' in the back yard again.

I feel guilty about the Rimadyl/Prednisone episode because I knew from years ago with our first male (Baron)---we were warned by our vet to take him off rimadyl for a week BEFORE starting the prednisone. Sitting in the vets office when he said lets try prednisone to help Caseys appetite--there was a "small voice in the back of my head saying somethings wrong-somethings wrong". I ignored that voice because she was going downhill and loosing weight fast when she wouldn't eat. My wife and myself were very worried we were going to loose her and I just wasn't thinking as well as I usually do. I usually research drugs/interactions/treatments and therapy before moving ahead with them. In the end though she's doing well for now and laying by my feet snoozing. 

Vaughn

To "BEAU"---you were a beautiful girl, I didn't know you, but I wish I had --my heart goes out to your "people"---RIP girl


----------



## Paul

*Sweet 16!*

My have a GS mix breed that is just turning 16 today. While she's definately slower these days and her hearing isn't as sharp, she's still making it up and down the stairs and enjoying life. We keep her trim (60lbs) and she's been on a homecooked diet for 4-5 years now.


----------



## bdanise1

My Lakota is 10 1/2 and my miss Jade 9 1/2. Lakota has Lymphoma 03/2010 chemo staeted, remission 4/2010 out of remission 7/28/2010. NOT GIVING UP THE FIGHT YET!
Grain free and home cooked. No raw with cancer.
Miss Jade grain free and home cooked, so far doing very well. A little gray but still chasing those pesky bugs. 
Of course I feel lke I own a health food store with all the herbs and supplments Lakota is on. Miss Jade takes he daily, fish oil, get up and go.


----------



## blehmannwa

My big girls, Geman Shep mixes, will turn 14 in a few months. They are littermates and weight between 80 and 100. I think it's pretty amazing that they are both here.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Sam (Samantha) turned 12 last December 4th. She's doing nicely. Her pigment has faded some (& never was her strong point). She's slightly gray just under her muzzle. Her overall coloring is less vivid (& really never was especially intense). She has an 'older' body but is overall in good condition & while she's past her MsAmerica Days she's still a lovely bitch, very gracious, regal carriage, terrific attitude.

She loves her walks & enjoys interacting with Djibouti & Spanky. Sam rarely moves above a brisk trot these days, but her movement is still fluid & comfortable. She's mildly arthritic but responds so well to glucosamine chondroitin you'd hardly guess it.

Her appetite is good. I'm feeding RAW & she does well on it. IF she develops any old age problems I'll switch her to home cooking if it seems advisable. In addition to the glucosamine I'm currently supplementing with salmon oil, krill oil & vit E. 

She's still intelligent, responsive, alert & a truly pleasant dog to live with. She's definitely a dream come true! She's also Djibouti's grandma, so I have her to thank for him.


----------



## LJsMom

Lady Jane is 15 years, 3 months old. Fed homecooked and a boatload of supplements.


----------



## notthereyet0

Not exactly sure how old our old girl is as she is a rescue but she is at least 13 and half or 14. She has gotten very slow and crotchety in her old age with the 9 month old shepherd we have now, but it keeps her more active!!


----------



## krystyne73

My dogs ages are on my signature. Meika is the oldest GSD I have and she is like a pup still.
We feed TOTW now and lots of water/mountain hikes. Hoping the Great Dane makes it to be the oldest living Great dane on record LOL


----------



## gsdmi

Our male is almost 11 and our female 7 1/2.

The oldest GSD I have known died at age 18. He was surrended to a shelter at age 10 as his owner didn't want to spend money and treat his bladder infection. Age was confirmed by his papers, he was adopted and lived to 18! The next oldest I knew was 16 years old, her owner had her from a pup.


----------



## Dogaroo

Kaija is almost or about nine years old. (Not sure, as she never told me her birthday.) She just zoomed by at full tilt, chasing her new brother around the house. She keeps forgetting she has a very loose hip joint.  She eats Innova & we supplement with fish oil (except on Mackerel Day) & a glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM supplement. She's also gotten regular exercise to keep her muscles built up to help hold her hip in its socket.


----------



## vicky2200

Dakota isnt a pure bred GSD, he is 145lbs and 7 years old as of yesterday. However he has been acting like a senior practically since the day he was born.


----------



## Emoore

Rocky is 9 years old. He gets Kirkland Signature Lamb/Rice and Nupro Silver, and fish oil. He only acts like a senior after the puppy's been running him ragged.


----------



## Dejavu

My GSD mix Lobo is 7 and my mini Poodle is almost 11.


----------



## NancyJ

Linus my first pure GSD lived to be 15 1/2 and died quietly outside on our deck where he liked to go chill (it was right off the kitchen). At 15 he could no longer make the climb to the bedrooms where he had spent every single night making the rounds from door to door or sleeping at the top of the stairs. Old Am line way linebred on Lance of Fran Jo but he was a real GSD.


----------



## valb

http://www.forumgarden.com/forums/a...beautiful-old-girl-jingle-bell-collar-071.jpg

This was Tamsen's next-to-last Christmas. She lived to 14 years
3 months, and was in the GSDCA over 13 club. Her last almost
4 years were lived as a 3 legger.

Sierra is 9 years old, and I know won't make it nearly as long, I'm
thinking I have maybe 2 more years or so with her. She's fine, 
just does not seem to have the "life force" that Tamsen did.


----------



## debbiern

My old lady is nearly 9, we have had her from being 8 wks and i dont think we will have her much longer


----------



## CMorton

I have 7 GSD's, 2 of which are seniors.
Honey turned 12 yrs in June, and is starting to show her age a little more- slowing down in activity but still doing well.
AL turned 9 yrs in May, and is doing pretty well, although he's aging a little quicker than he should be- he has some calcification near his sacrum/pelvis, and needs to be on low doses of pred to keep him from slipping and dragging some. He still goes outside with our youngest dog, Keys who is 2.5 yrs- his niece )
Love my seniors!!


----------



## neiltus

19, no poop.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy will be 12 on November 26.2011.


----------



## KSdogowner

Lexie our Rotti mix will be 9 end of this year. She just received a clean bill of health at our Vet check-up on Friday. Max is almost 8. We feed both Nature's Recipe Senior. Max is on a probiotic as well because of intestinal sensitivity. We haven't fed Nature's receipe all their lives though. Started about 3 years ago I think.


----------



## rjvamp

I have a doxi that just turned 15 years in June. He still runs around like a puppy.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Anja is 10 years old - she is an imported WL GSD, and weighs 63 lbs. Not very gray, and still peppy. A bit slower than she used to be perhaps, and not always on the go, but bring a moving target into the picture (like a rabbit, cat, or small rodent) and she is FAST. I do take her for "tune-ups" to a chiropractor every other month, as she has a little arthritis in her right elbow, but she can still go for long walks at a good clip. She is raw fed.
__________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## arycrest

Just an update since this thread was started when Mac was 9 ... he celebrated his 11th birthday on the 16th of August!!! Knock on wood so far he's doing great!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue

arycrest said:


> Just an update since this thread was started when Mac was 9 ... he celebrated his 11th birthday on the 16th of August!!! Knock on wood so far he's doing great!!!


Congratulations to Mac, and :birthday: (A bit late but I'm sure he won't mind.)
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Emmie

My German Shepard Nakita is 14 years old and will be 15 in May. She has no hip problems, and has been healthy all her life. Recently she suffered from Vestibular disease, but has fully recovered. She walks 3-4 times a day, She takes 4 omega 3,6 vitamins along with a senior vitamin. She eats Naturo ultra senior for dogs and , 2 eggs every other day , and holistic senior canned from from varied brands. On top of all that she has been taking glucosamine pills and treats daily since she was 1. We're amazed how well she's been doing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Emmie said:


> My German Shepard Nakita is 14 years old and will be 15 in May. She has no hip problems, and has been healthy all her life. Recently she suffered from Vestibular disease, but has fully recovered. She walks 3-4 times a day, She takes 4 omega 3,6 vitamins along with a senior vitamin. She eats Naturo ultra senior for dogs and , 2 eggs every other day , and holistic senior canned from from varied brands. On top of all that she has been taking glucosamine pills and treats daily since she was 1. We're amazed how well she's been doing.


Congratulations to you and Nakita. I just spent some time snuggling w/ Daisy . Lucky is 9 now so he to is a sr. Senior dogs are so special as are all dogs. May all our seniors have a wonderful and healthy New Year.


----------



## Annievoncherished

Hello,
My Annie is 12 years old. She still love to chase things and play. She follows the kids around in the yard when they play or ride go-carts and just last summer was to playing catch with her kiddy pool. Silly kids didn't know any better lol.. 
This winter she has started to slowed down some . I am no longer letting her climb the deck steps since they are steep and one of her back legs is giving her a little trouble. She out of Fanto Vom Hirschel lines and eats Holistic Select most of the time or home cooked Chicken and Veggies..

Lisa


----------



## madmaximus

My poor Max just turned 12 and this winter he also has really started to slow down, especially during our daily walks to a nearby park. I am hoping it is just the cold weather.  He still can climbs the stairs well enough. Sadly, he lost some or most of his hearing recently following an ear infection so I have been using hand signals to get him to understand my commands. Luckily the breeder/trainer actually taught him the basic commands in English, French and using hand signals...


----------



## GregK

Got a 12 year old Dane/Rott mix

8 year old mastiff

and a 10 year old black Lab


----------



## Jax08

Banshee (Boxer) is 12 years 3 1/2 months. She's survived cancer, has stage 1 CRF and growths that may be a return of mast cell cancer.

Swazey was my Collie. We let him go at 14 1/2 years. Still miss my big guy.


----------



## GSDMUM

Frisco is 11yrs 3 months old. Has DM, severe hip dysplasia, had an acl tear operation at 10, and has inflammatory bowel disease. He is a real trooper though and is my big gentle bear!


----------



## Hexenrudel

I own Xenon v Bullinger who is 14,5 years old as I am writting this. No known health issues. Last vet appointment a few months ago was normal. Still walks around in the backyard, and does his things. Raw fed his whole life.


----------

